# Lake Snowden



## riggerson (Apr 14, 2004)

I will post a Lake Snowden report in the next few days - IF someone can tell me the closest place to Athens where I can currently buy bass/crappie minnows.


----------



## eelboy (Dec 17, 2005)

Down's Bait Shop at Lake Logan as far as I know


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes Down Bait is the only place that has them right now, Ohio Valley wont have any till around April 1st


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

RiverWader said:


> Yes Down Bait is the only place that has them right now, Ohio Valley wont have any till around April 1st


Call before you go to Down's... They are known to not carry any minnies right now... They have some really poor service as well, last time the red-head that works there wouldnt talk much and also had some really dirty jokes to tell.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

If you have a seine and a pair of rubber boots you can probably get your own minnows right now. I was wading a large creek Saturday and saw clouds of minnows that could have been seined pretty easily.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Fishingislife said:


> Call before you go to Down's... They are known to not carry any minnies right now... They have some really poor service as well, last time the red-head that works there wouldnt talk much and also had some really dirty jokes to tell.


Thats Down's for ya. He doesn't say much or anything at all. Only go there if I have to. He is a real winner.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Fish G3 said:


> Thats Down's for ya. He doesn't say much or anything at all. Only go there if I have to. He is a real winner.


Amen to that! I was really going type what i felt about his worker and his baitshop but people would probably flip out on me. Glad I not the only one, one of workers told me he wanted to take my wife away from me. Good thing i wasnt in a bad mood that day, or that carrothead charlie would be history!


----------



## riggerson (Apr 14, 2004)

I called Down's today - learned that they're open 9am to 6pm and that they do currently have both bass and crappie minnows.

Check this spot tomorrow evening - I may have found a source closer to Athens and will post details if it pans out.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Only pick up wax worms from him when I run out from the ones I bring from back home. Only reason he must stay open is cause there's really no competition. If I were lookin for minnows I would hit up a creek with a seine as already mentioned.


----------



## riggerson (Apr 14, 2004)

Hocking College's Fish Hatchery (below the dam at Lake Snowden) has crappie minnows for sale. They're smaller than what you might be used to buying. Best times to get them would be Monday-Friday, 10am-4pm. Note: The road is VERY muddy near the front gate entrance right now, so you might want to wait a few days before visiting if you care about getting mud all over your tires.


----------



## fishe (Feb 25, 2011)

I dont know what these guys are talking about but Downs has always treated me great and have always gone beyond the call of duty for me. So go there and not only get great service but great prices too.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

fishe said:


> I dont know what these guys are talking about but Downs has always treated me great and have always gone beyond the call of duty for me. So go there and not only get great service but great prices too.


Cool, glad you had great service there. Plenty of people have not had great service there. I have talked to over 4 people that refuse to go there. I will never go back there again the way i was treated. I except to be able to talk to a baitshop worker and get a report, instead at downs I get " uhh i dont know couple people on the lake fishing" also what kind of baitshop tells me that they want my wife?


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I don't have any complaints about Down's, though, I don't think I've ever asked how the fish are biting. Charlie seems like the quiet type to me, but, many times John is there when I am.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Count Me in on Never having bad service at Downs


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Riggerson...have you fished Snowden? Waiting on that report! Haha


----------



## riggerson (Apr 14, 2004)

Not yet -- way too much rain the days I could have gone. Hoping for better weather next week.


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear you had bad service. I myself know John Downs and think he has quality service.


----------



## riggerson (Apr 14, 2004)

Finally got out to Snowden this evening - and my ice-out hotspot didn't produce. Two bites, one broke my line and friend lost his fish near shore without us seeing what it was. Water was about 2' high and while not muddy, about as murky as you'll ever see there. Saw three boats on the water, but none came close to me so I don't know how they were doing. Previous experience has taught me that first 3-day warm spell in March will really turn on the fish at Snowden - hope we get weather like that soon!


----------

